# My enclosed trailer



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, it's soon to under go a transformation. As we all know I bought that 20' enclosed trailer a lil while ago. We (Chelle and I) have kicked the idea around about building the inside of that enclosed trailer to be somewhat a "home" for us while out riding. 

A guy calls me with a bit of great news. He proceeded to tell me about this '09 20' campeer. Aparently tree fell through the roof, with minimal damage to the major components I'll use. My payment to get this camper: I have to remove this tree that has fallen in his yard and from the camper. I have looked inside this camper, everything seems to be intact and sound and looks to be practically brand new. Needless to say, I'm VERY excited about this. I know it's going to be a large task to take on, but it'll all pay off in the end. 
I'll keep yall up to date as much as possible with pics if I can manage that. Here's a few starting pics:


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

not a bad trade off!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll post pics of the donor camper tomorrow after I go take a few.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Awesome deal!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Got my decals put on....look for this when we ride.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks awesome!





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thats great man! I loved my enclosed, but since moved on to a gooseneck and slide in truck camper


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

That sounds like an awesome deal!! I was looking into the prefabbed toy hauler/campers and they are scary expensive. Being able to do it yourself is a much better deal. Good luck and keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A few pics of the donor camper: 


































As you can clearly see the she'll is pretty much no good to me, I do plan to utilize most of what's inside to build mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Looks like it was brand new.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, most of the interior looks very usable. Should make a good toy hauler outta your enclosed trailer. Planning on cutting in some windows for ventilation??


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

The camper is a '06 madel. It was used less then 10 times and always stored inside a barn, except the day that tree fell on it. Ironically they just returned home the night before that storm. Husband got called out to work. When he returned home in the morning he found a tree on top of the camper crushing it as it is.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Wow, most of the interior looks very usable. Should make a good toy hauler outta your enclosed trailer. Planning on cutting in some windows for ventilation??


Yes, I plan to use 2 of the 3 windows in it, that don't have a blemish in them.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A few more pics of it:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

one man's loss is another man's gain.
Looking forward to pictures when you're done.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow all the expensive stuff is still good. That fridge alone would go for around 2 gand. Not to mention the rest of the stuff.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see it when its all done Tim.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Not much has been going on with this build. I have been trying to get ducks in a row to begin this re-build. Looks like I'll be getting insulation Monday? and ripping the entire inside of this Enclosed Trailer out. First step, sell that frame and axles to buy insulation and new wall covering. T-Rod is supposed to come buy it Sunday or Monday. 
I have had the "donor camper" stripped down and ALL usable parts I now have in my shed awaiting a time to set in place. I think this build is gonna be more than I bagained for. I'm NOT an electrician or any sort of home builder. My abilities of this are very slim and it's a **** good thing I have someone helping me do this that has built a few in his day. Daniel Cooper is guiding me and helping me get all this done and 'teaching/coaching' me as we go along. He assures me the hardest part of it all is getting the wall covering off and insulating the trailer. I have confidence that this will be what we need, want, and can use for our aplication on use. It's going to be pretty simplified inside with the necessities that we can utilize, minimizing usable room to give more room to haul our toys around. The only aminity it will not have is a shower or toilet, other than that.....it'll be loaded as much as I can stuff in the room allowed. Full kitchen, cabinets, microwave, stove oven, coffee pot, drawers, storage pantry, table, queen size bed, and much more. I have a guy from another forum drawing plans up on auto cad for me with exact dimensions on how all of this will fit. Lord willing, ALL of this will be 100% complete and livable by Mudaholics Convention in November. If not, it'll be soon after!! That's my plan.​


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be installing a 18' awning on this enclosed trailer this weekend. Are there any specific do's or don't(s) before I begin this?


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Get plenty of help! Need to have many sets of hands to get it in place and secured, level and plumb.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

If you have anything that is good and you don't plan on using, run it by me. I have the same setup and might be able to use a few things.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> If you have anything that is good and you don't plan on using, run it by me. I have the same setup and might be able to use a few things.


I know I'll have a few things left over. There also another "donor" that I'm picking up in january. So if all else fails, I'll have stuff left from that one. 
Right now, off the top of my head that I know I have, is the dining booth that folds out to a twin bed. Looking to get $200 for it. Comes with cushions. It's out of a '08 Rv.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a fridge and foldout sofa/bed. Looking for a roof a/c and electric front jack for sure.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Let's see what I have left after I get that other donor Rv. I'll keep in contact with you. Will you need holding tanks, water pump or anything like that?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, after freezing our asses off this past weekend, I can assure you that was the last time!!!! We borrowed heaters from friends to stay warm. 
Anyway, today I stripped the interior out and prepped for insulation. Tomorrow I'm headed to Lowe's after the roof panels are removed. I'm picking up sheets of foil backed 1" Styrofoam insulation. After that's done I'll be running additional wiring for outlets and light switches. I'll stop there for a ill bit, until I save a ill cash for the wall covering. I'm sure after I get the roof insulated I'll be putting that back up and hooking my lights back up.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Well, after freezing our asses off this past weekend, I can assure you that was the last time!!!! We borrowed heaters from friends to stay warm.
> Anyway, today I stripped the interior out and prepped for insulation. Tomorrow I'm headed to Lowe's after the roof panels are removed. I'm picking up sheets of foil backed 1" Styrofoam insulation. After that's done I'll be running additional wiring for outlets and light switches. I'll stop there for a ill bit, until I save a ill cash for the wall covering. I'm sure after I get the roof insulated I'll be putting that back up and hooking my lights back up.


Dude it was def a cold S.O.B out there huh ? I slept in the old suburban Saturday night . I'm shocked I didn't wake up brad and Justin Friday my teeth were chattering so loud lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Lol yeah it was cold as heck out there friday night, saturday wasn't quite as bad (well atleast for those of us that didn't go swimming in our waders)


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Lol yeah it was cold as heck out there friday night, saturday wasn't quite as bad (well atleast for those of us that didn't go swimming in our waders)


Hey!! Equipment malfunction !!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

When your partners in a bind yea gotta do what yea gotta do. But yea we froze our butts Friday night. But Browland forgot to tell y'all that he forgot a blanket. Lol.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

BWAHAHAHA....yeah, that's one heck of an important part to have.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

If we would have turned the heater on at like 5 pm I think we would have been pretty comfortable but o well live and learn


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Why u hate me walker ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

With me sweating like a ***** in church in Tennessee a blanket was far Fromm mind going to Texas lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, got the walls insulated today. I'll get the ceiling done this weekend. It's starting to come together, but still a ling way to go yet.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking great! That will be awesome once you finish it up!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice. I'd like to have an enclosed someday and do the same. Basically a cheaper way of having a work and play.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

So far, including purchase of the trailer, I'm into this $6600. I bought the trailer for $6500. Sold the donor camper axles and trailer for $300. That enabled me to buy the insulation. I have ALL of the internal parts of the donor camper that I'll use inside of this build. Bordering, trading and selling items I'm not going to use has enabled me to utilize only $100 out of my personal account. I plan to do this entire build for free, yes....even replacing that $100 I used out of my acct. Call me cast, but I just want to see if I can do this. In my mind, it CAN be done!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you set your mind to it....you'll do it.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

looking great ....i want to accomplish something like this one day but kinda like a "poor man's toy hauler" type deal ....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Today's progress: after removing the roof panels, here's where I am. Removed ALL the existing wire and started putting new wire in it and wiring plugs and lights. I hope it's not such the pita as I think it's gonna be to wire all this since I have NO idea what I'm doing. I do have a friend of mine that's going to come help next weekend to wire it up and pit insulation on the ceiling and re-install roof panels.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

It's a huge pita to run wiring in such tight places. There's not much room to work with in the "channels" that's provided. I do not want to cut into the studs in the wall because they are only 1 1/4" thick. I'm afraid that'll give it less structural integrity. 
This weekend it'll come alone nicely. I have a friend of mine coming over to help me wire this trailer properly and set things up. After running all the wiring, installing the breaker box with power inverter, putting insulation on the ceiling, re-installing the roof panels....he's also going to check out my ac unit. For some reason it will not blow ice cold. Not that we need it right now, its just not working properly...neither is the heater strip installed. 
After thats done, ALL of the hard stuff is done. Then all the wall panels can go back up, light switches and sockets can be installed and fixtures hung. 
I'm completely rebuilding this trailer inside. It's been fully gutted, with the exception of pulling the ac unit and rear dome hatch. This, so far, had been a hell of a job and some hard work to get things the way I want them. By the time it's all said and done....it'll be exactly as a toy hauler that we want and will suit our needs as we need.....minus a bathroom area. The trailer is simply not long enough to haul our bikes and have that iminity and comfort, so we'll have to make due there.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A little more progress today. Ran wiring in ceiling and re-installed roof panels along with 12v lighting. To me, it's starting to take shape into what we need and want.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A little more progress today, not much but I'll be set up to get after it tomorrow. Only installed a few wall panels so that I can build a cabinet to store the breaker panel.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great so far man! Gonna be worth it wen done!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

MUCH more progress here lately. As you can see al walls are installed, electrical run, all plugs and switches work to include the 12v system. I have completely busted *** on this thing in the last couple of days.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Dude ur walls i like!! It doesnt seem like december was the last time u posted ha


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thx Cal...yeah, it's been a while since I have worked on this trailer. Busy busy busy with other things going on and my work schedule is completely out of control. 
The walls were really easy to do myself. 1/4" wood panels and a propane "weed starter" is all I used. I'm not gonna seal them yet, that'll come later after I use it this coming weekend. 
Thx for the compliment.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking good bud can't wait to see the finished product!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*yep, looking pretty good Tim

Nice job!*


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Dale. Hope to see y'all out riding soon.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*^^. Same here buddy! Ready to ride with the DSDF again and maybe we can get Amanda to hook us up with some more Jello-shots again! :rockn: *


----------

